# Wiley E Coyote



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 21, 2017)

I just uploaded a new video today. It was the toughest piece I've ever done, only because of the extreme danger it posed. I actually started it about 3-4 weeks ago, and about 10 minutes into it, it split while trying to form the tenon. I put it aside, and about 5 days ago, glued it up with titebond. Back onto the lathe yesterday. No vid of that as I forgot to turn on the mic on the camera, and did the same today, plus the batteries went bad in one vid today. After replacing the batteries, I made the video posted. It's long, 59:44 minutes. Get some popcorn, comfy area, and watch wood turning p.orn at it's finest. Ok, I fixed the Lady Caca thing Rocky mentioned. 





 ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Because you typed in the word p.orn and the censor list on the forum software converts it to Lady Gaga to remove the incentive for p.orn peddlers to come in and spam the forum Jerry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 22, 2017)

Super genius!


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Many years of moderating on web forums! 

P.orn being the keyword they want found in search, it eventually finds it's way into their posts. Take away the ability to use it, and you remove at least some incentive.

Lots of ways of doing things there. They don't always come in and act like spammers right away, a lot of times they'll come in and make idle chat, run up post count, then add a signature with p.orn link to their website. 

Worst one I encountered they came in and made a few idle posts, rocked along without a problem, then one morning about 2 am they sent in the spam bot to run the member list sending PMs with an extremely well endowed little Japanese feller in pictures, and links to their Lady Gaga sites. Spam bot could load the limit of 10 PMs at a time, and spit out the message about every 5 seconds. SO... 120 PMs a minute going out. I managed to get it shut down rather quickly and kept damage around 300 messages sent, but we got our asses chewed several times for allowing that one to slip through, although we had started and had active conversation going in 3 threads warning everyone about it. 

bat guana happens! But that would be the reason why!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Nov 14, 2017)

Have you ever heard of "the line of fire" or faceshield or danger!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 15, 2017)

Robert Baccus said:


> Have you ever heard of "the line of fire" or faceshield or danger!




Sure have, Robert. While in the Army back in 64-67, we were always told to keep our head down until it was safe to fire back. Well, I'm still around so must have learned something from that experience. If you would have really looked at the video, a couple times it looked like I raised my head into the "line of fire" because of camera angle, but I was away from it. If you would have paid attention, you would have seen I was behind my hollower when hogging him out. 

Face shield? Yep, they work real well when you have larger stuff and chips a flying. Small stuff like Wiley only produced small powder like waste.We never know when something is going to let go and fly, but I'm not going to wear something that only becomes a nuisance when it's not needed. 

Danger? Yep, getting up and getting ready to live out the day is loaded with danger all day long. Can't be avoided. When you learn to live with that, your life can be fun rather than looking like the OSHA cowboy. 

I'm glad you watched some of the video. It gave me another hit. Thanks..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

